# Field Trial Results website ?



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

Any know of a website that keeps up with points and results?


----------



## Hawkeye Labs (Jun 11, 2004)

No but I vote that retrievertraining.net start to. I don't see why someone hasn't may it happen yet. Obviously it isn't a turn key operation but over time it could become a reality. Plus it would draw a good number of hits to any site. Heck, that is what brought me here in the first place. This is the best site that I know of as far as posting results.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

This is the best site. Just need a results page and a calander page.


----------



## Hawkeye Labs (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree with the calendar but the results should be on a scoreboard for each class. Open, Amateur, Derby with running pionts for the year and you should be able to click on each dog and see where the ribbons came from.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

It has been tried twice and failed. Not enough people used it.


----------



## Craig Bauer (Feb 4, 2003)

I would think that EE.net could do something. The technology is there already. It would need the results from all the other trials they don't support. But it could be done.


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Website*

I just can not see how it would fail ! How many users value this information and like to see not just their pups running but someone elses pup at the same Trial running really good and want to keep up with it in other events . Not like they are needing dogs to fill up a trial or hunt test these days. SO MANY GOOD DOGS SO HARD TO GET INFORMATION !

Does AKC require all results from all field trials to be sent to them ?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Craig Bauer said:


> I would think that EE.net could do something. The technology is there already. It would need the results from all the other trials they don't support. But it could be done.


Event information (dates/results) can only be trusted if it comes from the club.

AKC has them all, sometimes several weeks before they are posted.
RFTN has them all, 1-2 months before the event shows up in the magazine.
EE has most, usually posted with a day of the event.

Shayne


----------



## BuckBrush (Mar 16, 2005)

*Website*

Thanks Shayne for the information does AKC make ALL club results public? , is the technology avaliable to keep a website updated on dogs points counting derbys and the works of competion it would be nice to know where dogs get their trial wins but POINTS speak for themself? is this out of reach ? All i would like to see is something like sample below with categorys 

2005 AKC Current Derby Points

Dogs AKC Name Total Points Times Finished - 1st. 2nd. 3rd. 4th Jams


Thanks
Keith


----------



## Hawkeye Labs (Jun 11, 2004)

Obviously the technology is there that isn't the problem. The problem has been previously alluded to, who's gonna pay to get the info? There aren't many people in this world willing to donate the time necessary to compile and update such a database for free. Therefore, you've got to feed a market and there isn't enough of one to support this right now.

The way I see it working is as a draw for a site like this or if the people would ever get their act together and offer an online version of the magazine. Here it would draw many more eyes to the site and sell advertising which would pay for the extra work.

How much is anyone on this thread willing to pay for this information and how many people will ante up? That's the guestion here. If we get enough hell I might be willing to make it work.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hawkeye Labs said:


> Obviously the technology is there that isn't the problem. The problem has been previously alluded to, who's gonna pay to get the info? There aren't many people in this world willing to donate the time necessary to compile and update such a database for free. Therefore, you've got to feed a market and there isn't enough of one to support this right now.
> 
> The way I see it working is as a draw for a site like this or if the people would ever get their act together and offer an online version of the magazine. Here it would draw many more eyes to the site and sell advertising which would pay for the extra work.
> 
> How much is anyone on this thread willing to pay for this information and how many people will ante up? That's the guestion here. If we get enough hell I might be willing to make it work.


I don't think you should have to pay for it. I think it should be free.

Shayne


----------



## Hawkeye Labs (Jun 11, 2004)

Come on now Shayne you know nothing in life is free. Either a site is going to use the additional traffic to sell advertising or charge for the information or both.

I haven't looked at a RFTN is a couple of years now so can someone remind me what is actually in the thing worth paying the outrageous price they charge for it? Last I remember it has results and dog ads. Isn't that the nuts and bolts of it?

If you could pry the results out of the AKC (obviously at a price) what prevents you from giving people the same thing online? Atleast that way you wouldn't have to wait a month for the information.

I guess my gripe is I don't understand why some of these resources can't be blended together into one site. To me it would be wonderful to have a site for entering trials, compiling results, advertising dogs, equitment etc., information on pedigrees and titles (such as good dog info.) and a message board for people to discuss training and such. Would that be too hard?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hawkeye Labs said:


> Come on now Shayne you know nothing in life is free. Either a site is going to use the additional traffic to sell advertising or charge for the information or both.


Additional traffic to sell advertising doesn't cost you anything. The more people coming to view the free info, the more the paying advertisers benefit. It's a win/win.

I read on another message board where someone didn't want their club to use EE, because even though it's free to use, EE might be profitting from the web traffic and they didn't want to support that. Doesn't make sense to me, but i'm always willing to listen to someone else's logic.

Shayne


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> i'm always willing to listen to someone else's logic.


You've got more patience than me.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

I read on another message board where someone didn't want their club to use EE, because even though it's free to use, EE might be profitting from the web traffic and they didn't want to support that.


> Was that posted by Michael Moore?
> Lyle


----------

